# Mystery stingray-type bike



## VETTE2008 (Apr 29, 2015)

In 1963 or 64 my mother bought me a 20" bicycle that was a clone of a Schwinn Stingray. I have in my mind(50 yrs!) that it was a Dunelt or Raleigh. The closest thing I can find is a Raleight Rodeo, but it doesn't look the same as the one I had. Mine had the standard "banana seat" and high handlebars. I would really appreciate help with a new direction to go in, since I have been searching for some time--THX, John


----------



## partsguy (May 1, 2015)

In the 1963 and 64, muscle bikes were pretty basic. Unless it came with a stick shift, they all look the same. 20" wheels, cantilever frame, standard banana seat, same high rise bars made by WALD, etc.

Unless you have a picture somewhere, any thing we guess at is going to be a shot in the dark.


----------



## Jeff54 (May 1, 2015)

VETTE2008 said:


> In 1963 or 64 my mother bought me a 20" bicycle that was a clone of a Schwinn Stingray. I have in my mind(50 yrs!) that it was a Dunelt or Raleigh. The closest thing I can find is a Raleight Rodeo, but it doesn't look the same as the one I had. Mine had the standard "banana seat" and high handlebars. I would really appreciate help with a new direction to go in, since I have been searching for some time--THX, John




maybe this will jog your memory; 1964 Murray Wildcat.


----------



## partsguy (May 1, 2015)

Murray Wildcat, Western Flyer Wildcat, Huffy Dragster, Monark Dragster, Firestone GTO, Belknap Bluegrass T-Bird and Mustang, all are good examples of early muscle bikes.


----------

